# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Another reason not to watch FoxNews

## Carlos_E

Fox News Calls Michelle Obama "Obama's Baby Mama"

As if implicating her as one half of a "terrorist fist jab" wasn't enough, Fox News has gone on to label Michelle Obama "Obama's baby mama."

Salon's Alex Koppelman writes:

An alert reader wrote in just a little while ago to let us know about something he'd spotted on Fox News Wednesday afternoon. During a segment discussing conservative attacks against Michelle Obama, the wife of presumptive Democratic nominee Barack Obama, the network described the former as "Obama's baby mama."

I checked, and sure enough, as you can see below, our e-mailer was right. In fact, that description was displayed on screen several times during the segment, which featured anchor Megyn Kelly and conservative blogger Michelle Malkin, an FNC contributor.



Since Salon's Alex Koppelman caught Fox News characterizing Michelle Obama as "Obama's Baby Mama," there's been an uproar over use of such an offensive term.

In addition to being insulting, the phrase "baby mama" is also inaccurate. The Urban Dictionary defines "baby mama" as"the mother of your child(ren), whom you did not marry and with whom you are not currently involved."

"A producer on the program exercised poor judgment in using this chyron during the segment," said Fox's Senior Vice President of Programming Bill Shine.

Although Shine doesn't name anyone responsible, the show's producer is Jessica Herzberg. A Fox staffer said that others internally were bothered by describing the potential first lady and very accomplished women — as the senator's "baby mama."

Unfortunately for the network, this comes just days after Fox's E.D. Hill addressed her use of the phrase "terrorist fist jab" on-air in reference to the famous Michelle-Barack fist bump (or pound) made just before his celebratory speech in St. Paul.

----------


## Carlos_E

I don't see how people watch FoxNews as a credible news source.

----------


## soulstealer

> I don't see how people watch FoxNews as a credible news source.


Shit... fox definitely has an agenda no doubt about that but I dont see how people watch TV as a credible information source I even catch the history channel screwing up  :LOL:  fox=republican nutthugger...

----------


## inheritmylife

I think a lot of people that watch Fox News are just reinforcing what they all ready believe.

Seems like that goes for other news sources with an adgenda as well.

----------


## Peducho0113

Fox should not give her that title. I don't watch Fox.

----------


## Flagg

The "terrorist finger jab slander" has been in a couple of the newspapers over here. The more I hear about Fox News, the more I hate them.

----------


## uncgboro

I agree with what has been said. I think Fox news uses "catchy" phrases for ratings.

----------


## 39+1

I dont see how that is productive. I dont know who im gonna vote fro but when i read shit like this it makes me want to get someone in there that hasnt been there before like obama. I think if people are seriously looking for something different then they would give this guy a try.

----------


## Carlos_E

It's just disrespectful. FoxNews doesn't refer to Bush's wife as "Bush's baby's mama." I'm not going to go as far as to call it racist but it's easy to assume it's because she's Black.

----------


## inheritmylife

I think it's racist. 

I think it's similar to Imus calling the Maryland women's basketball team "nappy-headed hoes." It alludes to race, and is derogatory.

----------


## spywizard

Yea, those silly white people trying to accept and use a culture that isn't their own, and getting it wrong.. when will they learn.. 





> Fox News Calls Michelle Obama "Obama's Baby Mama"
> 
> As if implicating her as one half of a "terrorist fist jab" wasn't enough, Fox News has gone on to label Michelle Obama "Obama's baby mama."
> 
> Salon's Alex Koppelman writes:
> 
> An alert reader wrote in just a little while ago to let us know about something he'd spotted on Fox News Wednesday afternoon. During a segment discussing conservative attacks against Michelle Obama, the wife of presumptive Democratic nominee Barack Obama, the network described the former as "Obama's baby mama."
> 
> I checked, and sure enough, as you can see below, our e-mailer was right. In fact, that description was displayed on screen several times during the segment, which featured anchor Megyn Kelly and conservative blogger Michelle Malkin, an FNC contributor.
> ...

----------


## Act of God

Yeah, nothing more unbiased than MSNBC and CNN...

----------


## SMCengineer

> I don't see how people watch FoxNews as a credible news source.


Agreed



> Yeah, nothing more unbiased than MSNBC and CNN...


...and agreed (on the sarcasm that is). They're all faux news sources if you ask me. Glenn Beck is the only commentator I sorta respect, but even he treads deeply into neo-conservative territory.

----------


## SMCengineer

One more thing...do you really need _another_ reason not to watch Fox "news?"

----------


## spywizard

you guys are killin me.. 

all news reporting agencies report what they choose to report, what they believe is important, and with their own opinion interlaced. The idea that a news source is indifferent, and unbiased is.. well, naive to say the least.. 

but interesting difference.. here is a bit of trivia for ya.. in these 2 campaigns.. which one pulled the race card 1st?? 

doesn't really matter, he doesn't stand a chance in hell of being elected, remember who's vote really counts.. 

for those that really didn't know..

The Electoral College is the body of representatives which formally elects the President and Vice President of the United States.
Rather than directly voting for the President and Vice President, U.S. citizens cast votes for electoral college representatives, known as electors. While electors are theoretically free to vote for the candidate of their choice, in practice they pledge to vote for specific candidates.[1] Thus, voters indirectly vote for Presidential and Vice Presidential candidates by voting for correspondingly pledged electors.[2] Because all of the electors from a state will generally vote for the Presidential candidate that receives the most votes in that state, U.S. Presidential campaigns concentrate on winning the popular vote in a combination of states that choose a majority of the electors, rather than campaigning to win the most votes nationally.
Currently, the Electoral College is composed of 538 electors.[3] Each state has a number of electors equal to the number of its Senators and Representatives in the United States Congress. Additionally, the District of Columbia is given a number of electors equal to the number held by the smallest states.[4] U.S. territories are not represented in the Electoral College.
Each elector casts two votes: one for President and one for Vice President. In order to be elected, a candidate must have a majority (currently 270) of the Electoral Votes. Should no candidate for President win a majority of the electoral votes, the choice is given to the House of Representatives.[5] Should no candidate for Vice President possess a majority of the electoral votes, the choice is given to the Senate.[6]
The Constitution allows each state legislature to designate a method of choosing electors. Although not originally the case in a majority of states, at present, 48 states and the District of Columbia have adopted a winner-takes-all popular vote rule–– voters choose between statewide slates of electors pledged to vote for a specific Presidential and Vice Presidential candidate. The candidate that wins the most votes in the state wins the support of all of that state’s electors. Two other states, Maine and Nebraska, use a tiered system where a single elector is chosen within each Congressional district and two electors are chosen by statewide popular vote. Because the vast majority of electors are chosen by a statewide vote, U.S. Presidential elections are effectively an amalgamation of 51 separate and simultaneous first past the post elections, rather than a single national election.
Candidates with less than a plurality of the nationwide popular vote can win a Presidential election. This has happened on several occasions in American history.[7] Critics argue the Electoral College is inherently undemocratic and gives certain swing states disproportionate clout in selecting the President and Vice President. Adherents argue that the Electoral College is an important and distinguishing feature of the federal system, and protects the rights of smaller states. Numerous constitutional amendments have been submitted seeking a replacement of the Electoral College with a direct popular vote. However, due to the difficulty of amending the Constitution, no submission has ever successfully passed both Houses of Congress.

----------


## SMCengineer

> you guys are killin me.. 
> 
> all news reporting agencies report what they choose to report, what they believe is important, and with their own opinion interlaced. *The idea that a news source is indifferent, and unbiased* is.. well, naive to say the least..


Who argued that any news outlet was unbiased and indifferent?

----------


## Carlos_E

> Yea, those silly white people trying to accept and use a culture that isn't their own, and getting it wrong.. when will they learn..


Who said anything about silly white people? Are you actually defending FoxNews insulting Michelle Obama? Do you think someone wrote that not knowing it was an insult? If you believe that you are delusional.

----------


## Carlos_E

> doesn't really matter, he doesn't stand a chance in hell of being elected


You must be referring to "what I really meant" McCain. That man sticks his foot in his mouth every other day.

----------


## DSM4Life

Channel 6 news is where its at ! 

Rick Williams is da bomb !

----------


## Billy-the-kid

Guys please! Give up the selective outrage. 

on 11-2-2004, when Barack Hussain Obama was elected to the Senate, his wife, Michelle Obama, introduced her husband as her "BABY DADDY" at the victory speech. This is ture-look it up.

Michelle Malkin of Fox News just did a play on words and is known for her sarcastic sense of humor. So don't attack Fox News. They are the only cable news network that is not in the pocket of the democratic party!!! Ask yourself why Michelle Obama would introduce her husband as her baby's daddy?

----------


## Tatudlifter

> Guys please! Give up the selective outrage. 
> 
> on 11-2-2004, when Barack Hussain Obama was elected to the Senate, his wife, Michelle Obama, introduced her husband as her "BABY DADDY" at the victory speech. This is ture-look it up.
> 
> Michelle Malkin of Fox News just did a play on words and is known for her sarcastic sense of humor. So don't attack Fox News. They are the only cable news network that is not in the pocket of the democratic party!!! Ask yourself why Michelle Obama would introduce her husband as her baby's daddy?


Well put!

----------


## zartan

Its funny how sensitive people can be about anything that can even slightly be interpreted as racist when it comes to them or their race, but its fine if its anyone else. The Obama's attended a racist church for 20 years, where Obama's self proclaimed mentor says we're all just a bunch of white supremacists here in the US of KKK. fast forward to election.... Obama says, 'OH I REALLY DIDNT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE SAYING ALL THOSE YEARS, I RENOUNCE MY CHURCH!!'.....thats all fine and good, but use the phrase 'baby's momma'.... RACIST!!! Anyone see the irony?

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Its funny how sensitive people can be about anything that can even slightly be interrupted as racist when it comes to them or their race, but its fine if its anyone else. The Obama's attended a racist church for 20 years, where Obama's self proclaimed mentor says we're all just a bunch of white supremacists here in the US of KKK. fast forward to election.... Obama says, 'OH I REALLY DIDNT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE SAYING ALL THOSE YEARS, I RENOUNCE MY CHURCH!!'.....thats all fine and good, but use the phrase 'baby's momma'.... RACIST!!! Anyone see the irony?


I totally see the irony. Also I am just apalled that someone like Obama could even get this far. His brother was just interviewed and said that Barack was raised muslim... Are you kidding me! And he's running for president!?!?! Ugh! 

Also I would call her an unpatriatic b---- and not his baby's mama. She just recently said that this was the first time she was happy with 
America (about her husband's campaign.)

----------


## RA

x2..I really dont see a story here.





> Guys please! Give up the selective outrage. 
> 
> on 11-2-2004, when Barack Hussain Obama was elected to the Senate, his wife, Michelle Obama, introduced her husband as her "BABY DADDY" at the victory speech. This is ture-look it up.
> 
> Michelle Malkin of Fox News just did a play on words and is known for her sarcastic sense of humor. So don't attack Fox News. They are the only cable news network that is not in the pocket of the democratic party!!! Ask yourself why Michelle Obama would introduce her husband as her baby's daddy?

----------


## Prada

I simply don't watch tv much. I just read independent journals, papers and articles. I form my opinions based on that. I don't believe one shouldn't watch a TV station at all. Regardless to as how ludicrous it can be at times. Different perspective is good, difference of opinion is good. Hopefully one has the intelligence to filter nonsense.

----------


## damiongage

> I'm not going to go as far as to call it racist but it's easy to assume it's because she's Black.





> on 11-2-2004, when Barack Hussain Obama was elected to the Senate, his wife, Michelle Obama, introduced her husband as her "BABY DADDY" at the victory speech. This is ture-look it up.
> 
> Michelle Malkin of Fox News just did a play on words and is known for her sarcastic sense of humor. So don't attack Fox News. They are the only cable news network that is not in the pocket of the democratic party!!! Ask yourself why Michelle Obama would introduce her husband as her baby's daddy?


I am not going to go as far as calling it reverse racism, but it's easy to assume that because she is black, it is OK for her to say "Baby Daddy" but not OK for some whit guy at Fox news to say "Baby Mama".

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Guys please! Give up the selective outrage. 
> 
> on 11-2-2004, when Barack Hussain Obama was elected to the Senate, his wife, Michelle Obama, introduced her husband as her "BABY DADDY" at the victory speech. This is ture-look it up.
> 
> Michelle Malkin of Fox News just did a play on words and is known for her sarcastic sense of humor. So don't attack Fox News. They are the only cable news network that is not in the pocket of the democratic party!!! Ask yourself why Michelle Obama would introduce her husband as her baby's daddy?


Very good, this I did not know. So Carlos, Anything you would like to add? I thought not...

----------


## BgMc31

Some of these responses are typical bullshit remarks...

1st of all why didn't Fox news refer to Cindy McCain as McCain's 'baby's mama', or Bill Clinton as Hillary's 'baby daddy? Why? Because those terms are terms used in the Black community. Typical race baiting and either some of you cats are blind or refuse to see it. My guess is the latter!

And don't give me that bullshit about Michelle using a similar term in reference to her husband. We all know there are terms and phrases some communities can use in reference to their own that isn't acceptable for others outside their community to use. And this applies not only to blacks but other communities as well. Is it right? No! But its part of the world we live in.

----------


## BgMc31

> I totally see the irony. Also I am just apalled that someone like Obama could even get this far. His brother was just interviewed and said that Barack was raised muslim... Are you kidding me! And he's running for president!?!?! Ugh! 
> 
> Also I would call her an unpatriatic b---- and not his baby's mama. She just recently said that this was the first time she was happy with 
> America (about her husband's campaign.)


You are so misinformed its not even funny! Please provide the evidence that his brother claimed he was raised muslim. And what brother are you referring to? One of his father's sons that live in Africa that doesn't even know the man and wasn't raised with him? And if he was muslim, SO WHAT! A muslim can't run for president? You do know their is a Senator who is Muslim? Its a damn shame that because of a man's name he has to justify his christianity. That bullshit notion of Barack being anything but a devout christian has been debunked a long time ago.

As far as your comment about Mrs. Obama, why does she deserve such disrespect. Your quote of her is totally wrong. Check it again idiot, she actually said "for the first time in my life I'm really proud of my country..." The operative word being 'really'. This implies that she has been proud in the past but never moreso than now. But you are drinking the bigotted neocon Kool Aid who will say anything to paint Barack and his family in a bad light. 

An unpatriotic bitch? Why because she doesn't kiss the ass of white america? Just like Rev. Wright, all she has done is point out this country's racist past. Is there something wrong with the truth? Or is speaking the truth only allowed by those of a certain skin tone?

----------


## zartan

> Some of these responses are typical bullshit remarks...
> 
> 1st of all why didn't Fox news refer to Cindy McCain as McCain's 'baby's mama', or Bill Clinton as Hillary's 'baby daddy? Why? Because those terms are terms used in the Black community. Typical race baiting and either some of you cats are blind or refuse to see it. My guess is the latter!
> 
> And don't give me that bullshit about Michelle using a similar term in reference to her husband. We all know there are terms and phrases some communities can use in reference to their own that isn't acceptable for others outside their community to use. And this applies not only to blacks but other communities as well. Is it right? No! But its part of the world we live in.


Righteous Indignation! Haha  :Evil2:

----------


## zartan

> An unpatriotic bitch? Why because she doesn't kiss the ass of white america? *Just like Rev. Wright,* all she has done is point out this country's racist past. Is there something wrong with the truth? *Or is speaking the truth only allowed by those of a certain skin tone?*


LOL doesn't take much baiting to see your true feelings eh? Its so ass-backwards it hurts! Talk about 'Neocons', you've been reading or sitting in on a few too many Wrightesque white-hating sermons apparently. Perhaps you should start thinking independently, even Barrack has disavowed Rev Wright and yet you are still defending him! Seems like you have a monkey on yer back, and its not a white man, its your own prejudices clouding your judgement.

----------


## BgMc31

> LOL doesn't take much baiting to see your true feelings eh? Its so ass-backwards it hurts! Talk about 'Neocons', you've been reading or sitting in on a few too many Wrightesque white-hating sermons apparently. Perhaps you should start thinking independently, even Barrack has disavowed Rev Wright and yet you are still defending him! Seems like you have a monkey on yer back, and its not a white man, its your own prejudices clouding your judgement.


Another person who doesn't have a clue! Anyone and everyone who has been on this forum knows that not only am I, like Barack Obama, am half-white, I don't attend church, and I'm married to a woman who is white/polynesian. I haven't a racist bone in my body (unlike you). So I'm not blinded by anything. Again, unlike you.

Please point to something that Rev. Wright and Michelle Obama said that wasn't true. And please provide accurate quotes not your interpretation of their words.

----------


## zartan

> Another person who doesn't have a clue! Anyone and everyone who has been on this forum knows that not only am I, like Barack Obama, am half-white, I don't attend church, and I'm married to a woman who is white/polynesian. I haven't a racist bone in my body (unlike you). So I'm not blinded by anything. Again, unlike you.
> 
> Please point to something that Rev. Wright and Michelle Obama said that wasn't true. And please provide accurate quotes not your interpretation of their words.


Sorry to break this to you, just because your not wholly black or associate with nonblacks doesn't mean you don't have any racist inclinations. Yes look at Barrack, he attended a racist church for 20 YEARS, took his kids there, and yes, he's half white. This is exactly what's so DISAPPOINTING about Barrack. He fell to society's way of pushing us to conform, he CHOSE his identity as solely 'black man', and DESPITE his diverse background, he STILL fell in with all the stereotypical bullshit. He could've gone his own way, instead he fell in with inflammatory hate mongering A$$HOLES like Rev Wright, and sat by while they poisoned a church full of people.

We've already discussed this, and I'm sure ole Jeremy has come out with a whole new spreadsheet of outrageous horse dookie since but feel free to reimmerse yourself:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=wright

haha I forgot that thread, you quoted some racist website that said louis farrahkan is the greatest speaker in america today!




> Wrights a racist...SO WHAT!!!! That doesn't make Obama one, that's the point!

----------


## BgMc31

Just like in the last discussion you have yet to disprove anything Rev. Wright has said. And Obama didn't attend a racist church. Because, again, Trinity Baptist is 90% white. So just like your misquote about what was said about Louis Farrakhan, you have no idea what you are talking about!

----------


## zartan

1 + 1 = 3.

You are really out there. 




> Just like in the last discussion you have yet to disprove anything Rev. Wright has said.


You ADMITTED in the other thread Wrights a racist.




> And Obama didn't attend a racist church. Because, again, Trinity Baptist is 90% white.


NATIONWIDE the church might be predominantly white, that congregation is black.
Get your facts straight.




> So just like your misquote about what was said about Louis Farrakhan, you have no idea what you are talking about!


You quoted some retard calling himself a DR who said Farrakhan was the most eloquent and powerful speaker, someone we all strive to be. 

Get over yourself dude. You're totally wrong, you've contradicted yourself X1000, gotten your facts wrong and haven't generated ANY original content!

----------


## BgMc31

Try re-reading my post brotha! I said Wright and Mrs. Obama were telling the truth. 

The individual you claimed 'calls' himself a doctor had that titled bestowed upon him by a prestigious university after a completion of studies so he doesn't call himself a doctor, he earned the title. And he was telling the truth as well. Is Farrakhan not an eloquent and powerful speaker? So before you quote me, get the quote right. Recount exactly what either I or the Dr. said not your misguided interpretation.

Lastly Trinity Baptist isn't a nationwide church. Its sole location is in Chicago and its predominantly white. Before you shoot your mouth off, do some research! So you should get over yourself because you clearly have no clue.

----------


## zartan

> Try re-reading my post brotha! I said Wright and Mrs. Obama were telling the truth.


These are YOUR words:



> Wrights a racist...SO WHAT!!!! That doesn't make Obama one, that's the point!





> The individual you claimed 'calls' himself a doctor had that titled bestowed upon him by a prestigious university after a completion of studies so he doesn't call himself a doctor, he earned the title. And he was telling the truth as well. Is Farrakhan not an eloquent and powerful speaker? So before you quote me, get the quote right. Recount exactly what either I or the Dr. said not your misguided interpretation.


http://www.boycewatkins.com/
This loser has pictures of himself plastored all over his website as a background, along with lots of quotes about how great he is, You can just picture him writing about himself in the 3rd person, "DR. BOYCE WATKINS!" Haha. 

More of you quoting DR BOYCE WHHHHHATKINS!
"Most importantly, *Louis Farrakhan is not only the most eloquent and powerful speaker in America, he is what we all strive to be: Free black men and women.* That is, in my humble opinion, why we followed him to the Million Man March. *That is why we cry when he speaks*. He speaks to the soul of the black experience in a way that is painfully honest and undeniably clear.* He also advocates for the building of a black state* in a way that feels necessary in a nation that (through 400 years of economic and social exclusion) allows black children to go to terrible inner city schools and incarcerates black men in holocaust proportions. After living through a 400 year nightmare, we’ve finally been invited to sit at the American dinner table. This invitation is good as long as we agree to slam shut any serious discussion regarding the egregious socioeconomic inequality that lies around us."

Ok so along with worshipping a bigot, DOOOOOOCTA BOOOOOYCE WHHHHHHATKINS abides resegregation? 




> Lastly Trinity Baptist isn't a nationwide church. Its sole location is in Chicago and its predominantly white. Before you shoot your mouth off, do some research! So you should get over yourself because you clearly have no clue.


"Trinity United Church of Christ is a predominantly black church with more than 8,500 members, located on the southeast side of Chicago.[1] It is the largest church affiliated with the United Church of Christ, a predominantly white Christian denomination with roots in Congregationalism, which branched from American Puritanism.[2]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity...urch_of_Christ

Are you getting tired of looking like a fool yet?

----------


## RangersLTW

Hmm... the race card very interesting dont really see the issue here there is footage of so called Rev. Wright pretty much crapping on white america and that is a dominant black church. Why do ppl support negativity in god's house? How can you say you teach the world of god when i have never seen the connection to his speeches to book. "and joseph says down with white america" NOPE, sorry did not happen. I think racism only works for those who lived in that era, I was in the military with every race you could think of and they were just soldiers to me. If america would just put the past behind them then things would be alot better. Everytime someone tries to take the race card away someone takes a remark totally out of context and slaps the card back on the table. I'm not saying we need to forget about what happened to the blacks but I am saying there is HISTORY BOOKS FOR THAT STUFF!

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Are you getting tired of looking like a fool yet?


I sure hope so, this guy proves his blind foolishness by his statements and unwillingness to actually consider that facts, and also that he is just plain WRONG.

----------


## thegodfather

> Some of these responses are typical bullshit remarks...
> 
> 1st of all why didn't Fox news refer to Cindy McCain as McCain's 'baby's mama', or Bill Clinton as Hillary's 'baby daddy? Why? Because those terms are terms used in the Black community. Typical race baiting and either some of you cats are blind or refuse to see it. My guess is the latter!
> 
> And don't give me that bullshit about Michelle using a similar term in reference to her husband. We all know there are terms and phrases some communities can use in reference to their own that isn't acceptable for others outside their community to use. And this applies not only to blacks but other communities as well. Is it right? No! But its part of the world we live in.



I dont think that we should every ACCEPT the fact that some words are acceptable for SOME people to use and not OTHERS. That divides people, it does not unite them. It is the same type of principle which is used to segregate people from one another. If minorities and other want EQUALITY, then I advocate that things be TRUELY equal. No WORDS or PHRASES that only "some people" can use while "others" cannot. If black people want to use the "N" word, then everyone should be able to use that word and call one another that. If other groups want to use derrogatory words, then those words should be used freely by ALL people. 


I think it is certainly acceptable that if Michelle Obama referrs to herself with ANY type of word, that then others could referr to her as that way as well. What if McCains wife referred to herself as "McCains Old Lady," then I think it would certainly be suitable for Fox News to put in a headline "McCains Old Lady" if she were to appear on the screen. I'm very fed up with this double standard reverse racism bullshit!

----------


## thegodfather

> I sure hope so, this guy proves his blind foolishness by his statements and unwillingness to actually consider that facts, and also that he is just plain WRONG.


Not really, your foolishness is a little more appearent. You never responded to my rebuttal to your openly anti-gay and intolerant statements that you made in a previous thread where I proved you wrong. Obama was able to get this far because he had constituents elect him as a United States Senator who felt that he would represent their interests in Washington. Additionally, he is an accomplished and well educated individual, unlike yourself appearently. Your post in this thread was wrought with racist undertones. Your intolerance is abhorrent, the idea that because someone is a CERTAIN religion, be it Muslim, Christian, Judaism, etc, etc, that they are somehow uneligible to run for President? If he was Christian would you have even MENTIONED his race? Please, defend your ignorant statement, WHY does his religion matter at all in this context?

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Hmm... the race card very interesting dont really see the issue here there is footage of so called Rev. Wright pretty much crapping on white america and that is a dominant black church. Why do ppl support negativity in god's house? How can you say you teach the world of god when i have never seen the connection to his speeches to book. "and joseph says down with white america" NOPE, sorry did not happen. I think racism only works for those who lived in that era, I was in the military with every race you could think of and they were just soldiers to me. If america would just put the past behind them then things would be alot better. Everytime someone tries to take the race card away someone takes a remark totally out of context and slaps the card back on the table. I'm not saying we need to forget about what happened to the blacks but I am saying there is HISTORY BOOKS FOR THAT STUFF!



The race card is constantly pulled as an excuse for everything imaginable. I am sure as some point in time my ancestors were slaves, or in some similar cast and you knwo what, I don't care. That was the past! 

It does not matter how you or youur ancestors got to this country; Pilgrim, slave, or immigrant. YOU now have the same chance as anyone else here to work hard and MAKE YOUR life what you want. To use past slavery as an excuse just proves that people like you do not want to do these things and constantly need an excuse to justify their shortcomings in this greatest of all nations the United States of America. I am proud to be an American and you should be too!

----------


## RangersLTW

> I dont think that we should every ACCEPT the fact that some words are acceptable for SOME people to use and not OTHERS. That divides people, it does not unite them. It is the same type of principle which is used to segregate people from one another. If minorities and other want EQUALITY, then I advocate that things be TRUELY equal. No WORDS or PHRASES that only "some people" can use while "others" cannot. If black people want to use the "N" word, then everyone should be able to use that word and call one another that. If other groups want to use derrogatory words, then those words should be used freely by ALL people. 
> 
> 
> I think it is certainly acceptable that if Michelle Obama referrs to herself with ANY type of word, that then others could referr to her as that way as well. What if McCains wife referred to herself as "McCains Old Lady," then I think it would certainly be suitable for Fox News to put in a headline "McCains Old Lady" if she were to appear on the screen. I'm very fed up with this double standard reverse racism bullshit!


I agree with you it is always blah blah you can not do this just because we do. Sure I will accept that as soon as I feel that America tries to stop catering to races just because of their past. Once that race card is thrown white america asks like a baby and heads out.

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> Not really, your foolishness is a little more appearent. You never responded to my rebuttal to your openly anti-gay and intolerant statements that you made in a previous thread where I proved you wrong. Obama was able to get this far because he had constituents elect him as a United States Senator who felt that he would represent their interests in Washington. Additionally, he is an accomplished and well educated individual, unlike yourself appearently. Your post in this thread was wrought with racist undertones. Your intolerance is abhorrent, the idea that because someone is a CERTAIN religion, be it Muslim, Christian, Judaism, etc, etc, that they are somehow uneligible to run for President? If he was Christian would you have even MENTIONED his race? Please, defend your ignorant statement, WHY does his religion matter at all in this context?


This Country was founded on christian conservative principles. Like it or not that is what makes this Country so great. And if you plan to bash America. Then just move somewhere else and save your breath.

----------


## RangersLTW

Does anybody in here now where the blacks slaves actually came from? I have so many different stories from college. One says Africa the other says Brazil. Just a question though not trying to start no issues here

----------


## zartan

> Does anybody in here now where the blacks slaves actually came from? I have so many different stories from college. One says Africa the other says Brazil. Just a question though not trying to start no issues here


Brazil? Are you serious?!? African-Americans are from Africa. Spaniards colonized South America, thus Latin-Americans.

----------


## RangersLTW

[QUOTE=zartan;4042490]Brazil? Are you serious?!? African-Americans are from Africa. Spaniards colonized South America, thus Latin-Americans.[/QUOTE

That's what I thought but I was showed evidence that the slaves that America got were not directly from Africa we got them somewhere else maybe not Brazil. I will have to go through my notes but I promise it was what this teacher showed us. I not saying I believe him but I was curious because what you said is exactly what I always thought.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Brazil? Are you serious?!? African-Americans are from Africa. Spaniards colonized South America, thus Latin-Americans.


 :LOL:  You need to google. Brazilians are from Africa as well. They're a mix of Africans, Spaniards and the native Indians. Just like the people who live in the caribbean islands. 42.6% or 79.782 million of Brazil's population refer to themselves as Pardos. It's Portuguese for the word brown or dark. White Brazilians are all people who are total or mostly descendend from White immigrants. Those are the Brazilians you see on American TV. White Americans tends to ignore the rest, the 80 million Pardos. 62% percent of Cubans are dark skin but we don't hear much about them in America either.

----------


## BgMc31

Zartan the fool again is you and your ilk! Whatever your wikipedia reference was doesn't hold much water, it was probably written by your neocon friends. Why do I say that? Because your neocon friends never held Obama to task when he mentioned that Trinity was a predominantly white church in his eloquent speech on race. Also the church's administrator (who is white) did an interview on ABC news during the write contraversy saying the same thing. Interesting that no one disputed the claims then.

And typical of you to try to skew my words about Rev. Wright. You know I never mentioned anything about Wright being racists IN THIS THREAD. But of course you would go back to a previous thread to justify your own ignorance. Do you want me to say it again, as I never denied it before, WRIGHT MAY BE RACISTS, BUT that doesn't dismiss the fact that what he said about this country is true. Now try to stay on task this time and answer the question I asked...what did Wright say that was not true. And the question of what did Mrs. Obama say that wasn't true?

And so what if the doctor I quoted talks about himself in the 3rd person, does that dimish his academic credentials? If so, how?

And your statement about Brazilians further shows your ignorance. The vast majority of the African slave trade went to Brazil. Brazil has the largest population of peoples of African descent in the western hemisphere. Only 16% of the slave trade came to what is now the US.

Deputylonewolf, you are either the biggest bigot on here or completely ignorant as to what goes on in this world. Seems to me if its not white, male, heterosexual, then its bad, un-american, and unpatriotic. If we all have the same opportunities, why are there large disparities between white men and all other minorities in terms of income earned for same work? Why do hate crimes still exist? Why are there still areas in this country that can't be travelled safely by blacks and/or whites? But I guess according to the lilly white world you and Zartan live in, everything is all white...I mean alright!

----------


## BgMc31

> Hmm... the race card very interesting dont really see the issue here there is footage of so called Rev. Wright pretty much crapping on white america and that is a dominant black church. Why do ppl support negativity in god's house? How can you say you teach the world of god when i have never seen the connection to his speeches to book. "and joseph says down with white america" NOPE, sorry did not happen. I think racism only works for those who lived in that era, I was in the military with every race you could think of and they were just soldiers to me. If america would just put the past behind them then things would be alot better. Everytime someone tries to take the race card away someone takes a remark totally out of context and slaps the card back on the table. I'm not saying we need to forget about what happened to the blacks but I am saying there is HISTORY BOOKS FOR THAT STUFF!


Its because the shit is still going on. We live in an era that continues to perpetuate racism. And its people like you who refuse to acknowledge it.

You bring up the military? Try talking to black soldiers first before trying to speak for them. Or better yet, I'll use Zartan's wikipedia because apparently its irrefutable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_..._United_States

----------


## BgMc31

> I dont think that we should every ACCEPT the fact that some words are acceptable for SOME people to use and not OTHERS. That divides people, it does not unite them. It is the same type of principle which is used to segregate people from one another. If minorities and other want EQUALITY, then I advocate that things be TRUELY equal. No WORDS or PHRASES that only "some people" can use while "others" cannot. If black people want to use the "N" word, then everyone should be able to use that word and call one another that. If other groups want to use derrogatory words, then those words should be used freely by ALL people. 
> 
> 
> I think it is certainly acceptable that if Michelle Obama referrs to herself with ANY type of word, that then others could referr to her as that way as well. What if McCains wife referred to herself as "McCains Old Lady," then I think it would certainly be suitable for Fox News to put in a headline "McCains Old Lady" if she were to appear on the screen. I'm very fed up with this double standard reverse racism bullshit!


I agree with you to a point GodFather. There should be no phrases or words off limits. If one group can say it, we all should be able to say it. But lets face reality, that's not how it is, nor will it ever be. 

But I disagree with you that its a reverse racism thing. Italians can say derogatory things about themselves, so can Asians, Hispanics, Gays, women (ie the word bitch), etc. It becomes a problem when others outside those groups use those terms that it becomes a problem. So please do try to give the reverse racism crap because it happens across the entire spectrum.

----------


## Billy-the-kid

Hey BgMc32, you said that everything Rev. Wright said about this counrty was true!!! Below are just a few of his famous quotes. If you believe these statements are true, your not only anti-American, you have lost your grip on reality. I'm sure there is a nice Communist Counrty out there you can immigrate to, you would be much happier there. 


“We bombed Hiroshima, we bombed Nagasaki, and we nuked far more than the thousands in New York and the Pentagon, and we never batted an eye.” 

“We have supported state terrorism against the Palestinians and black South Africans, and now we are indignant because the stuff we have done overseas is now brought right back to our own front yards. *America’s chickens are coming home to roost.” (Sep 2001)*

“The government gives them the drugs, builds bigger prisons, passes a three-strike law and then wants us to sing ‘God Bless America.’ *NO, no, no, God damn America*. That’s in the Bible for killing innocent people. God damn America for treating our citizens as less than human. God damn America for as long as she acts like she is God and she is supreme.” (2003)

“In the 21st century, *white America got a wake-up call after 9/11/01*. White America and the western world came to realize that people of color had not gone away, faded into the woodwork or just ‘disappeared’ as the Great White West kept on its merry way of ignoring black concerns.” (magazine article)

“Racism is how this country was founded and how this country is still run!…We [in the U.S.] believe in white supremacy and black inferiority and believe it more than we believe in God.” (sermon)

“Barack knows what it means living in a country and a culture that is controlled by rich white people. Hillary would never know that. *Hillary ain’t never been called a ******.* Hillary has never had a people defined as a non-person.”

“Hillary is married to Bill, and Bill has been good to us. No he ain’t! Bill did us, just like he did Monica Lewinsky. He was riding dirty.” (sermon)

And to think Barrack Hussein Obama sat in that church for 20 years and listened to this anti-American & racist garbage. I'm sure he would make an excellent president????

----------


## zartan

> You need to google. Brazilians are from Africa as well. They're a mix of Africans, Spaniards and the native Indians. Just like the people who live in the caribbean islands. 42.6% or 79.782 million of Brazil's population refer to themselves as Pardos. It's Portuguese for the word brown or dark. White Brazilians are all people who are total or mostly descendend from White immigrants. Those are the Brazilians you see on American TV. White Americans tends to ignore the rest, the 80 million Pardos. 62% percent of Cubans are dark skin but we don't hear much about them in America either.


in case you didnt notice, i said south america, which the majority IS latino. Yes there are black people too, black people do not COME from south america or brazil, that was my point. thanx for trying to misconstrue an obvious point, I'm glad you dropped your original argument in pursuit of semantics, it just shows you know you don't have a leg to stand on.

----------


## zartan

> Zartan the fool again is you and your ilk! Whatever your wikipedia reference was doesn't hold much water, it was probably written by your neocon friends. Why do I say that? Because your neocon friends never held Obama to task when he mentioned that Trinity was a predominantly white church in his eloquent speech on race. Also the church's administrator (who is white) did an interview on ABC news during the write contraversy saying the same thing. Interesting that no one disputed the claims then.


HAHAHA. yes that must be it, Wikipedia is wrong because WHITE MAN HATES YOU. And yet you go on and quote wikipedia, hypocrite? Yes we are all aware of the history of racism. It's whining losers who need a scapegoat that perpetuate it now though, be they white or losers like Jeremy Wright and Louie Farrakhan. If Farrahkan is such a prophet, why did he say so many incredibly ignorant things about gays, jews, and how "hitler was a great man"?

"my neocon friends", I'm not even a conservative. I guess in your little world, anyone who disagrees with your values must be a consevative? stereotype much?





> And typical of you to try to skew my words about Rev. Wright. You know I never mentioned anything about Wright being racists IN THIS THREAD. But of course you would go back to a previous thread to justify your own ignorance. Do you want me to say it again, as I never denied it before, WRIGHT MAY BE RACISTS, BUT that doesn't dismiss the fact that what he said about this country is true. Now try to stay on task this time and answer the question I asked...what did Wright say that was not true. And the question of what did Mrs. Obama say that wasn't true?


I thought you were the one saying, "if you read this forum you would know I'm half white so I could NEVER be a racist yada yada yada and some more tripe." Yes I have been reading and I will continue to expose your lack of fact checking and quote the idiotic contradictions you make in these discussions. 

What did Wright say that was so worthwhile we should dismiss the fact HES A RACIST? What did he say that's so truthful? That we deserved 9/11?? That America, the country that elected Obama as the Democratic party nominee, is a white supremacist US of KKK country? This is just more double standards from a black man. We should all ignore the anti-american, racial hate mongering, resegregational sermons that vultures like wright and farrakhan spew, because they have so many good things to say!




> And so what if the doctor I quoted talks about himself in the 3rd person, does that dimish his academic credentials? If so, how?


Besides the fact hes an idiot talking about Louis Farrakhan, anyone who talks about themselves in the 3rd person has issues. You can expect that shit from professional wrestlers, not academics.




> And your statement about Brazilians further shows your ignorance. The vast majority of the African slave trade went to Brazil. Brazil has the largest population of peoples of African descent in the western hemisphere. Only 16% of the slave trade came to what is now the US.


Let me clarify my statement, since you and carlos are obviously grasping at straws now that you're learning your arguments are so frail mind and spoon fed from losers like DOOOOOCTA BOOOOOYCE WAAAAATKINS. AFRICAN AMERICANS ARE ORGINALLY FROM AFRICA. Get it? Yes I understand the slave trade wasn't direct Africa->US etc. Thanks for coming out.




> Deputylonewolf, you are either the biggest bigot on here or completely ignorant as to what goes on in this world. Seems to me if its not white, male, heterosexual, then its bad, un-american, and unpatriotic. If we all have the same opportunities, why are there large disparities between white men and all other minorities in terms of income earned for same work? Why do hate crimes still exist? Why are there still areas in this country that can't be travelled safely by blacks and/or whites? But I guess according to the lilly white world you and Zartan live in, everything is all white...I mean alright!


I can't speak for Deputylonewolf, but thats a tired old horse you keep kicking. Just because someone points out the numerous holes in your "America hates black people" religion it doesn't make us racist, bigots, or living in a "lilly white world". Maybe instead of constantly whining about other races shorting you or treating you wrong, you should look at your own community in which racism is institutionalized in the form of CHURCH.

----------


## thegodfather

> Do you want me to say it again, as I never denied it before, WRIGHT MAY BE RACISTS, BUT *that doesn't dismiss the fact that what he said about this country is true.* Now try to stay on task this time and answer the question I asked...what did Wright say that was not true. And the question of what did Mrs. Obama say that wasn't true?


I feel that that is somewhat wrong, and again a double standard is being applied here. This goes to credability. If it had been a WHITE racist on stage, saying all of these things, perhaps a grand dragon for the KKK, no one would ever dare say "Well he's a racist bigot who hates blacks, but that still doesn't change the fact that he had good points on some issues and the things he said about America were true." No see, when someone is identified as a racist, them and their ideas and statements lose every shred of credability, and no matter how right or accurate their analysis may be, they are discredited and therefore ignored. However in this instance, since there is somewhat of an unspoken underlying theme (IN MY OPINION) the black racism directed towards others is acceptable, or at least "tolerated" in this country because of it's past. You would at least agree with that in part wouldn't you?

----------


## RangersLTW

> Its because the shit is still going on. We live in an era that continues to perpetuate racism. And its people like you who refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> You bring up the military? Try talking to black soldiers first before trying to speak for them. Or better yet, I'll use Zartan's wikipedia because apparently its irrefutable.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_..._United_States


You know normally I would go to the links to read on the information to make another comment but in this case, I HAVE FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE. Wikipedia irrefutable? It's great to use wikipedia for an argument since anybody can make changes to it. That's why you can not use them as a realible source. Talk to black soldiers? What? Are you serious? Do you really think I have never had a conversation about racism in the military without a black person present?

I refuse to acknowledge racism? How about ppl that over acknowledge? Like, Rev. Wright and Al Sharpton, maybe just a little less of those guys would increase the odds of the upcoming youth from hearing all the BULLS**T

----------


## RangersLTW

Arguing about that anti-american, Wright, the best part about his sermons are when they are over. I could care less if it was dominate black or white church, that guy needs to be banned from preaching. You know maybe if Wright was hit in the head by a bible, he might learn something, like what god intended his house for. I may be wrong but wasn't there a name vs state law that went against anti-american speeches during a time of war?

----------


## RA

> Some of these responses are typical bullshit remarks...
> 
> 1st of all why didn't Fox news refer to Cindy McCain as McCain's 'baby's mama', or Bill Clinton as Hillary's 'baby daddy? Why? Because those terms are terms used in the Black community. Typical race baiting and either some of you cats are blind or refuse to see it. My guess is the latter!
> 
> And don't give me that bullshit about Michelle using a similar term in reference to her husband. We all know there are terms and phrases some communities can use in reference to their own that isn't acceptable for others outside their community to use. And this applies not only to blacks but other communities as well. *Is it right? No!* But its part of the world we live in.


 
No its not right...so dont expect me to get upset about something so trivial and stupid.

----------


## magic32

> No its not right...so dont expect me to get upset about something so trivial and stupid.


Well spoken!

------

This is a rather interesting thread, and although resisting the urge to debate, I just wanted to clear up the misapplied terminology below:




> Originally Posted by BgMc31 
> Some of these responses are typical bullshit remarks...
> 
> 1st of all *why didn't Fox news refer to Cindy McCain as McCain's 'baby's mama', or Bill Clinton as Hillary's 'baby daddy? Why*? Because those terms are terms used in the Black community. Typical race baiting and either some of you cats are blind or refuse to see it. My guess is the latter!
> 
> And don't give me that bullshit about Michelle using a similar term in reference to her husband. *We all know there are terms and phrases some communities can use in reference to their own that isn't acceptable for others outside their community to use.* And this applies not only to blacks but other communities as well. Is it right? No! But its part of the world we live in.


It's true newscasters don't traditionally indulge in racially dominant jargon, but regardless of this neither Hillary nor Cindy could PROPERLY be referred to as a "baby momma" (actual ethnic spelling). This term is used to express limited relationship, which is far less significant than that of a wife, i.e. a wife cannot be a mere baby momma, even if she is estranged and/or no longer a wife (ex-wife) because of the significance of PRIOR relationship. It is very similarly related to the term bastard, or a child born out of wedlock.

Several years ago SI did a cover piece on NBA player's with illegitimate children. Surprisingly, Larry Birds picture conspicuously appeared on the cover amid numerous Black hoopers. Birds inclusion was not only inaccurately researched, but also incorrectly published. Larry married his HS sweetheart, who gave birth while he was a freshman at IU (prior to transferring to ISU), they later divorced and since the author was unaware of this marriage, and because Larry was estranged from his then ISU basketball playing daughter (daddy's little girl), he was mislabeled a baby daddy if you will.

----------

